# κάθε – καθένας – καθετί



## nickel (Apr 14, 2010)

Τι λέει η καινούργια Γραμματική γι’ αυτές τις λέξεις;
_Κάθε: _προσδιορίζει αόριστα πρόσωπα ή πράγματα. Είναι άκλιτο και χρησιμοποιείται _ως επίθετο, _με ή χωρίς άρθρο, με ονόματα οποιασδήποτε πτώσης, π.χ. _(Η)_ *Κάθε *_πόλη έχει την ιστορία της.
Καθένας, καθεμιά/καθεμία, καθένα: _δηλώνει κάθε πρόσωπο ή πράγμα ενός συνόλου χωριστά. Κλίνεται όπως το _ένας, μια/μία, ένα_, π.χ. _Ο *καθένας *έχει τον ρόλο του.
Καθετί: _σημαίνει άλλοτε _οτιδήποτε _και άλλοτε _τα πάντα. _Είναι άκλιτο και συνηθίζεται με ή χωρίς άρθρο στην ονομαστική και την αιτιατική, π.χ. _Προσέχω το *καθετί *που λες._​
Μόνο στο _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_ βρίσκω κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει:

Η αντωνυμία *κάθε*, *καθένας*, *καθεμιά* (*καθεμία*), *καθένα*:
Το *κάθε* είναι άκλιτο και συνηθίζεται ως επίθετο, με άρθρο ή χωρίς άρθρο, με ονόματα κάθε πτώσης.
Το *καθένας* δεν χρειάζεται άρθρο και κλίνεται στον ενικό όπως το _ένας_.
*ο κάθε* - *καθένας*
Δεν πρέπει να λέμε _ο καθένας άνθρωπος_ αλλά _ο κάθε άνθρωπος_.
Η αντωνυμία *καθετί*. Είναι άκλιτο ουδέτερο και συνηθίζεται με το άρθρο ή χωρίς άρθρο στην ονομαστική και στην αιτιατική:
_Καθετί που λες μ’ αρέσει.
Πώς γίνεται το καθετί — εικονογραφημένος οδηγός των πάντων._
(Θα επανέλθω στο κοκκινισμένο.)

Κάποια πράγματα που μας λένε εδώ κι εκεί:

Οι αντωνυμίες *καθένας* / *καθεμία* (*καθεμιά*) / *καθένα* και *καθετί* γράφονται σαν μία λέξη. Όχι *κάθε ένας* ή *κάθε τι*.
(Η αντωνυμία *κάθε* προέρχεται από το _καθέν_, ουδέτερο του _καθείς_. Ωστόσο, τα θηλυκά _καθεμία_/_καθεμιά_ και το _καθετί_ λέγονται με δύο τόνους, [káθemía / káθemjá] και [káθetí], οπότε δεν είναι περίεργο να γράφονται σαν δύο λέξεις.)

Οι αντωνυμίες _κάθε_ και _καθετί_ είναι άκλιτες. Η άλλη κλίνεται:
*(ο) καθένας / (του) καθενός (ή και: καθένα) / (τον) καθένα(ν)
(η) καθεμία (ή: καθεμιά) / (της) καθεμιάς (ή: καθεμίας) / (την) καθεμία (ή: καθεμιά)
(το) καθένα / (του) καθενός / (το) καθένα
*
Μια λεπτή διαφορά για μερακλήδες:
_έδωσα πέντε φύλλα σε καθέναν από τους παίκτες_
_το κομμάτι που ανήκει στον καθένα μας
_
Το τελικό «ν» βοηθάει στο πρώτο παράδειγμα να φανεί ότι η αντωνυμία είναι αρσενικού γένους (και δένει με την επόμενη λέξη που αρχίζει από φωνήεν). Στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα, το αρσενικό γένος φαίνεται ήδη από το «στον» και το «ν» περιττεύει στην αντωνυμία.

Χρησιμοποιούμε το *κάθε* σαν επίθετο, μπροστά από ουσιαστικά: _με κάθε τρόπο | κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του | κάθε άλλο | κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του | κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό | κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι | με κάθε λεπτομέρεια | σε κάθε ευκαιρία | κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι_ κ.ο.κ.

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν λέμε _καθένας_ ή _κάθε ένας_. Έχει κάποια λογική να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _κάθε_ με _ένας_ / _μία_ / _ένα_ όταν αυτά είναι αριθμητικά και το _κάθε_ σημαίνει «ανά». Όπως δηλαδή θα πούμε «το τρένο περνά κάθε δύο ώρες», μπορούμε να πούμε και «το τρένο περνά κάθε μία ώρα» ή «κάθε ένα τέταρτο», αν και δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Εξίσου σωστό είναι το «περνά κάθε ώρα» ή «κάθε τέταρτο της ώρας». Ανεκτό πάντως πιστεύω ότι είναι το αριθμητικό και σε πρόταση όπως «Οι Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι συνεισφέρουν 7.200 ευρώ το χρόνο για κάθε έναν σπουδαστή». Θα έλεγα ότι δεν απαιτείται να γραφτεί με μία λέξη εδώ το _κάθε μία_ ή το _κάθε ένα(ν)_.

Εντελώς περιττό είναι, ωστόσο, το _ένας_ / _μία_ / _ένα_ στις παρακάτω προτάσεις από εφημερίδες:
κάθε ένας ευρωβουλευτής εξακολουθεί να αντιπροσωπεύει τη χώρα του και όχι τον ανύπαρκτο "ευρωπαϊκό λαό"
οι εισηγήσεις και οι προτάσεις για κάθε έναν τομέα ξεχωριστά
Κάθε μια γυναίκα είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.
ο Πάμπλο Πικάσο, ο οποίος έγραφε την ημερομηνία σε κάθε ένα έργο της συλλογής μόλις το τελείωνε.

Δεν είναι λιγότερη η έμφαση αν πούμε «κάθε ευρωβουλευτής», «κάθε τομέα», «κάθε γυναίκα», «σε κάθε έργο».

Επειδή δεν έχουμε αριθμητικά εδώ και η γραμματική λέει ότι πρέπει να τα γράφουμε με μία λέξη, είναι μήπως σωστό να πούμε και «καθένας ευρωβουλευτής» (εξίσου σωστό με το «κάθε ευρωβουλευτής»;), «καθέναν τομέα ξεχωριστά», «καθεμιά γυναίκα», «καθένα έργο»;

Το _Βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_ λέει:
Δεν πρέπει να λέμε _ο καθένας άνθρωπος_ αλλά _ο κάθε άνθρωπος_.

Γιά να δούμε όμως τι λέει και τα ΛΚΝ στο λήμμα *καθένας *(πλήρες λήμμα παρακάτω, αλλά να πώς αρχίζει):

με άρθρο ή χωρίς άρθρο, σε θέση ουσιαστικού ή επιθέτου με αναφορά: 1. στο κάθε πρόσωπο ζώο ή πράγμα χωριστά· κάθε: _καθένας μαθητής (χωριστά) είναι υπεύθυνος για την τάξη του. Kαθεμιά οικογένεια. Kαθένα παιδί._ 

Σε ολόκληρο το λεξικό, σε περισσότερα από 500 παραδείγματα με τους διάφορους τύπους του _καθένας_, βρήκα τρεις περιπτώσεις που η λέξη δεν συμπεριφέρεται σαν γνήσια αντωνυμία, αλλά είναι σαν επίθετο που θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από το _κάθε_:
Σε ερμήνευμα του λήμματος _εαυτός_: για να δηλωθεί το καθένα μέλος μιας ομάδας.
Στο λήμμα _κάθε_: αποδίδει έναν αόριστο προσδιορισμό που ισχύει γενικά, καθολικά, στο καθένα μέρος του συνόλου χωριστά.
Και στο λήμμα καθένας: _Δε θα εκμυστηρεύεσαι τα μυστικά σου στον καθένα άσχετο_.

Θα μου πείτε, το ΛΚΝ με μάρανε; Το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο από τύπους τού _καθένας_ (και τού _κάθε ένας_) σε θέση επιθέτου. Τι θα κάνουμε; Θα τα διορθώνουμε;

Εγώ, ναι. Αλλά ο καθένας με τον πόνο του.



————————————————————————————————————————

Ποιες από τις παρακάτω προτάσεις θα διορθώνατε; Και τι θα διορθώνατε;

Κάθε ένα τέταρτο και ένα ρεκόρ.
Κάντε κλικ σε κάθε έναν από τους δύο εκτυπωτές.
Οι ευθύνες βαραίνουν την πλειοψηφία και το καθένα μέλος της χωριστά.
Έργο κάθε μιας επιτροπής είναι να επεξεργάζεται στην ουσία τους τα νομοσχέδια και τις προτάσεις νόμων.
Είναι κατάλογος των εκκλησιαστικών εορτών με σύντομες πληροφορίες για την κάθε μία.
Αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από κάθε τι άλλο.

Οι (δικές μου) απαντήσεις εδώ.


Τα σχετικά λήμματα του ΛΚΝ (με αντικατάσταση των ~):

*κάθε* [káθe] αντων. αόρ. (άκλ.) *:* χρησιμοποιείται ως επίθετο, με άρθρο ή χωρίς άρθρο, με ονόματα κάθε πτώσης. *I 1. *αποδίδει έναν αόριστο προσδιορισμό που ισχύει γενικά, καθολικά, στο καθένα μέρος του συνόλου χωριστά: κάθε_ μαθητής και μαθήτρια χωριστά πρέπει να προσπαθήσει, _ένας ένας, μία μία χωριστά. _H μοίρα _κάθε_ τίμιου βιοπαλαιστή, _όλων των τίμιων. _Κάθε σπίτι είχε και την αυλή του, _όλα τα σπίτια. _Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει τις δικές του έγνοιες. Κάθε λιμάνι και καημός. Κάθε σχολείο. _*2. *για επανάληψη σε τακτά διαστήματα (χρονικά ή τοπικά): _κάθε χρόνο / μήνα / μέρα. κάθε φορά_. (έκφρ.) _κάθε τόσο*. κάθε λίγο* (και λιγάκι). κάθε τρεις και λίγο*_. _σε κάθε περίπτωση*. _(γνωμ.) _κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα*, κάθε φέτος και χειρότερα. _|| συχνά με απόλυτο αριθμητικό· ανά: _Θα το παίρνεις κάθε έξι ώρες_, ανά έξι ώρες, ανά εξάωρο. _κάθε ώρα / λεπτό_, ανά ώρα _/_ ανά λεπτό. _κάθε δύο / τρία χρόνια. κάθε πέντε μέτρα, _ανά πέντε μέτρα. *3. *συχνά, κυρίως σε αρνητική πρόταση, με τη σημασία οποιοσδήποτε, όποιος να ’ναι: _Δεν το βρίσκεις εύκολα σε κάθε φαρμακείο_. ΦP _κάθε καρυδιάς* καρύδι_. _Κάθε κατεργάρης* στον πάγκο του. _*4. *_κάθε άλλο παρά…_, για έντονη αντίρρηση προς αυτό που εκφράζει η λέξη ή η πρόταση που ακολουθεί: _κάθε άλλο παρά όμορφη ήταν_, δεν ήταν καθόλου όμορφη. (έκφρ.) _κάθε άλλο,_ για να δηλωθεί άρνηση, αντίθεση: _Δεν είναι τίμιος, κάθε άλλο._ *II. *_κάθε (φορά) που,_ σε θέση χρονικού συνδέσμου εισάγει δευτερεύουσες χρονικές προτάσεις και δηλώνει αόριστη επανάληψη: _κάθε φορά που τους θυμάται_, _κλαίει._ _Κάθε που βραδιάζει, την πιάνει μια μελαγχολία. Κάθε φορά που τηλεφωνούσα, απουσίαζαν_.

*καθένας, καθεμιά / καθεμία, καθένα* [kaθénas] αντων. αόρ. ενικού αριθμού (βλ. _ένας_) *:* με άρθρο ή χωρίς άρθρο, σε θέση ουσιαστικού ή επιθέτου με αναφορά: *1. *στο κάθε πρόσωπο ζώο ή πράγμα χωριστά· κάθε: _Καθένας_ _μαθητής (χωριστά) είναι υπεύθυνος για την τάξη του._ _Kαθεμιά οικογένεια. Kαθένα παιδί. Καθένας_ _ας νοιαστεί για τον εαυτό του_. _Στον καθένα αναλογούσαν πέντε βιβλία. Καθένας_ _με τη σειρά του. _ΠAP. έκφρ. _(δώδεκα Aπόστολοι)_ _καθένας με τον πόνο του, _κάθε άνθρωπος έχει το δικό του ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. || (με την προσ. αντων.) ύστερα από λέξη που δηλώνει σύνολο: _Eίναι τρεις συνέταιροι αλλά ο καθένας τους δουλεύει και ανεξάρτητα. Eίναι πέντε ομιλητές και ο καθένας από αυτούς θα μιλήσει είκοσι λεπτά. _*2α. *στο αρσενικό γένος με αναφορά σε οποιοδήποτε πρόσωπο, άρα σε όλους γενικά και όχι συγκεκριμένα: _(O) καθένας το καταλαβαίνει,_ όλοι. _Δεν είναι δουλειά του καθενός να σε συμβουλεύει, _δεν μπορούν όλοι να… *β. *σε αρνητική μειωτική χρήση για να δηλώσει το κατάλληλο για την περίπτωση πρόσωπο· ο οποιοσδήποτε: _Δεν μπορεί να έρχεται ο καθένας_ _άσχετος να λέει την άποψή του. Δε θα εκμυστηρεύεσαι τα μυστικά σου στον καθένα άσχετο, _στο κάθε κοινό, ακατάλληλο πρόσωπο. _Δεν είναι ο καθένας, είναι ο αδερφός σου._

*καθετί *[káθetí] αντων. αόρ. (άκλ.) *:* χρησιμοποιείται στη θέση ουσιαστικού ουδέτερου γένους στην ονομαστική και αιτιατική του ενικού αριθμού:* α. *χωρίς άρθρο· κάθε πράγμα, οτιδήποτε: _Καθετί που λαχταρά το έχει. Θαυμάζει καθετί ελληνικό. Tους αγαπούσε περισσότερο από καθετί στον κόσμο. _*β. *με άρθρο· όλα τα πράγματα, τα πάντα: _(Tο) καθετί_ _σ’ αυτό το σπίτι είναι καλόγουστο. Tο αγαθό της ελευθερίας είναι ανώτερο από το καθετί, _ανώτερο από όλα, το ανώτατο αγαθό.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2010)

Πολύ χρήσιμο άρθρο αναφοράς, νικ-έλ (και με πολλή δουλειά αντιπαραβολής, που δεν φαίνεται). Και προκάλεσες και μία απορία για συνέχεια:


nickel said:


> Τι λέει η *καινούργια *Γραμματική γι’ αυτές τις λέξεις;


Υπάρχουν διαφορές από την *παλιά *Γραμματική, και ποιες;

Στην άσκηση που έβαλες, ας ...εκτεθώ με την άποψή μου:

Κάθε ένα τέταρτο και ένα ρεκόρ. Αρκεί το «κάθε».

Κάντε κλικ σε κάθε έναν από τους δύο εκτυπωτές. Θα το έκανα «καθέναν».
Οι ευθύνες βαραίνουν την πλειοψηφία και το καθένα μέλος της χωριστά. Αρκεί το «κάθε», μπορεί να μείνει το «καθένα», το άρθρο είναι περιττό.
Έργο κάθε μιας επιτροπής είναι να επεξεργάζεται στην ουσία τους τα νομοσχέδια και τις προτάσεις νόμων. Αρκεί το «κάθε».

Είναι κατάλογος των εκκλησιαστικών εορτών με σύντομες πληροφορίες για την κάθε μία. Σωστό, σωστό και με «καθεμία».
Αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από κάθε τι άλλο. Σωστό, αν και θα άφηνα μάλλον και το «καθετί».
Αλλά για να μην κρύβομαι και πίσω από το δάχτυλό μου, πολλά από αυτά μπορεί και να τα άφηνα όπως είναι (αν η δουλειά ήταν βιαστική, αν αποτελούν συστηματικό στοιχείο του ιδιωματικού λόγου του συγγραφέα/μεταφραστή, αν η ώρα είναι προχωρημένη, αν...). Με άλλα λόγια, δεν είναι από τα σημεία που δίνω προτεραιότητα (κακώς, ίσως) στις διορθώσεις/επιμέλειές μου.

*Edit:* Και δεν έκλεψα! Τώρα είδα τα δικά σου... :)


----------



## lil (Oct 12, 2011)

*καθένας - καθεμία - καθένα, καθετί και κατιτί*

Διάβασα προσεχτικά ένα παλαιότερο thread [moderator: Έγινε συνένωση των νημάτων] αναφερόμενο στο "καθένας/καθεμία/καθένα"

Παρολ'αυτά έχω την εξής απορία:

Σε ένα ποίημα όταν υπάρχει το ζήτημα της επιμέλειας και η στροφή είναι ως εξής:

Το κάθε τι προσάναμμα χαράς 
Το κάθε τι χέρι του χαίρε (Ελύτης)

αυτά τα δύο δεν θα ενωθούν σωστά; 
Άλλωστε νομίζω ότι εδώ ο Ελύτης θέλει να δώσει έμφαση 

Και μια τελευταία απορία: στο "κάτιτι" δεν τίθεται ζήτημα χωρισμού του "κατι"και του "τι"σωστά;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2011)

Σε ποίημα, όχι. Ποτέ! Εκτός και αν ο ποιητής είναι δίπλα και διαπιστώσεις πως έχει κάνει ο ίδιος λάθος γραμματικό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

Πριν γίνει μία λέξη, *καθετί*, ήταν δύο λέξεις, *κάθε τί* (έτσι στο πολυτονικό). Το ΛΚΝ δείχνει στην προφορά του ότι ακόμα το προφέρουμε σαν δύο λέξεις, [káθetí]. Στην άσκηση πιο πάνω λέω ότι αντί για «κάθε τι άλλο» πρέπει να γράφουμε «καθετί άλλο», αφού έτσι το συμφώνησαν. Στο διαδίκτυο ωστόσο στις 9.300 γκουγκλιές με «καθετί άλλο» αντιστοιχούν 1.550.000 με «κάθε τι άλλο». Ακόμα και στο ΛΝΕΓ, που είναι ένας ωκεανός με _καθετί_, στην εισαγωγή (σελ. 19) διαβάζω: «Σε ένα Λεξικό τής ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι φυσικό να ενδιαφέρει, περισσότερο από κάθε τι άλλο, το ζήτημα τού λεξιλογίου τής Ελληνικής […]».
Οπότε: διορθώνεις σε _καθετί_ εκεί που θέλεις να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία, αλλά για τα «κάθε τι» του ποιητή… ρωτάς τον Χάρη (επιμελητή του Ελύτη).


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Στη δεύτερη παράγραφο του κυριακάτικου άρθρου του Σ. Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή έπεσα πάνω στο παρακάτω γενικό στραμπούληγμα, που όμως αποφάσισα να βάλω εδώ για να ξαναφέρω και τα *κάθε* στην επιφάνεια:

Σήμερα, το ελληνικό Δημόσιο διαθέτει τρεις τεχνικές εταιρείες, κάθε μία των οποίων ειδικεύεται στην κατασκευή τριών τύπου κτιρίων: για τα σχολεία ο Οργανισμός Σχολικών Κτιρίων Α.Ε. (ΟΣΚ), για τα νοσοκομεία η Δημόσια Επιχείρηση Ανέγερσης Νοσηλευτικών Μονάδων Α.Ε. (ΔΕΠΑΝΟΜ), για τα δικαστικά κτίρια και τις φυλακές η ΘΕΜΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΗ Α.Ε. 

κάθε μία; > *καθεμία, καθεμιά*
κάθε μία των οποίων; 
τριών τύπου κτιρίων ;;;
καθεμιά ειδικεύεται στην κατασκευή τριών τύπων κτιρίων;

Υποψιάζομαι ότι θα το καταλαβαίναμε καλύτερα αν έλεγε:

Σήμερα το ελληνικό Δημόσιο διαθέτει τρεις τεχνικές εταιρείες και καθεμιά απ' αυτές ειδικεύεται στην κατασκευή ενός από τρεις τύπους κτιρίων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σήμερα το ελληνικό Δημόσιο διαθέτει τρεις τεχνικές εταιρείες και καθεμιά απ' αυτές ειδικεύεται στην κατασκευή ενός από τρεις τύπους κτιρίων.


Τι λέτε γι' αυτήν τη διατύπωση: «Σήμερα το ελληνικό Δημόσιο διαθέτει τρεις τεχνικές εταιρείες που καθεμιά τους ειδικεύεται στην κατασκευή κι από ενός διαφορετικού τύπου κτιρίων»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τι λέτε γι' αυτήν τη διατύπωση: «Σήμερα το ελληνικό Δημόσιο διαθέτει τρεις τεχνικές εταιρείες που καθεμιά τους ειδικεύεται στην κατασκευή κι από ενός διαφορετικού τύπου κτιρίων»;


Ότι θα μπορούσαμε να εξοικονομήσουμε και το «κι από ενός»...


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Αν θέλουμε λιγότερες λέξεις, το τηλεγράφημα μπορεί να γράφει:
Σήμερα το ελληνικό Δημόσιο διαθέτει τρεις τεχνικές εταιρείες που ειδικεύονται στην κατασκευή τριών διαφορετικών τύπων κτιρίων.
Ο αναγνώστης υποχρεούται να κάνει τα μαθηματικά. Αλλά προτιμώ το άλλο που λέτε:
Σήμερα το ελληνικό Δημόσιο διαθέτει τρεις τεχνικές εταιρείες που καθεμιά τους ειδικεύεται στην κατασκευή ενός διαφορετικού τύπου κτιρίων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...τριών διαφορετικών...


Η απόδοση «Ν διαφορετικών» για το «Ν different» δεν θεωρείται αγγλισμός;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Η απόδοση «Ν διαφορετικών» για το «Ν different» δεν θεωρείται αγγλισμός;


Κάνε μου το, σε παρακαλώ, λιανά (ξέρεις, παραδείγματα, εναλλακτικές) μήπως καταλάβω τι εννοείς.


----------

